# Bee Tree cutout/removal



## JClaunch (Apr 7, 2014)

A little over a week ago, I got a call from my beekeeping mentor letting me know he'd been told about a bee tree that had been cut down. He said he didn't have the room or the inclination to cut them out. Well, being a new beek and thinking "how bad could it be", I told him I was interested and he gave me the contact's information. Turns out they're only 15 mins or so from my house. I hop in the truck and head over this is what I found...










this monster log was about 5.5' long and 2' in diameter at the small end. (and this wasn't the biggest part of the tree). After looking at both ends the hive extended almost from the top you can see all the way to the end. The hive opening was at least a foot and a half.

Given the the time of year even though a cutout would have been easier, on advice given to me by more experienced bee keepers I decided to move the log to the house instead. Hope I made the right call.

My dad, wife, and I suited up and spent an hour or more winching the log back to a vertical position










Man, was that an ordeal, but not nearly as much as loading the thing onto the trailer. Unfortunately I didn't get any pictures of that process, but here's the photo of the thing back at the house.










And a photo of the bees bearding at their new home. If you look closely, you can see them bring in pollen or nectar.











Here's a link to more photos: photo album

Do you think they'll stay? Do you think they'll have a chance to make it through the winter? Let me know what your thoughts.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

They should stay as there is no reason for them to leave. They should over winter just fine IF they have sufficient stores.
I'd build some kind of roof system over the log so rain, snow and wind would not hinder their success.


----------



## JW Fletcher (Jun 23, 2014)

I would add a roof and maybe a feeder(jar type like on an inner cover?) Great Pics!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Definitely get a entrance shelter. If not, rain is going to get into the brood nest. If they have the time, they will build water diversion comb, but, i would build a roof over the entrance to help them. 

Otherwise, they should make it fine, unless the comb was really, badly broken up during the cutting and moving. At least you have given them a chance at survival.

Good Luck.

cchoganjr


----------



## casper_zip (Apr 16, 2010)

Great Job:
I love it when people take the time to help out the honey bees. Loved your pictures. My brother and I are always tackling recovery jobs. I enjoy it. If they were my bees, I'd immediately put some kind of cover over them. They will need that ASAP. I would also level up the bottom of the hive, and maybe get it off the ground if possible.

Best to you,

casper_zip


----------



## JClaunch (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks all,

The top is actually covered pretty well plastic and plywood, and unfortunately the log is about as level as I can get it. It was a ragged cut to begin with. I am going to see if I can build some sort of cover box for the entrance to keep the elements out and a feeder into... they may not need it. They are definitely bringing stuff in and out, but I don't think it will hurt since I have no idea what stores they have.

They are definitely pretty bees. So much lighter and yellow than my other hive.


----------



## Becky Jackson (Jun 7, 2013)

JClaunch, thanks for sharing. It's very interesting, and you've given the colony a great chance of survival. If the bottom of the log is open, like the top was, I'd plug up the gaps between the ground and the log, maybe some heavy-duty rags, to keep drafts and predators out. I can just see a mouse rejoicing that she found a home and all the food her family needs for the winter. In the spring, you can plop a hive on the top of it and let the bees move up into the new hive with movable frames. Then when it's laid up with brood, you could split it off and have a new colony. And do it again.
Congrats on a real bonus find!


----------



## JClaunch (Apr 7, 2014)

I definitely need to plug the bottom...wouldn't mice just chew or dig under though?


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Very cool, I would love to come across something like this. I'll bet yall did have a time trying to get that big ole log moved.


----------



## JClaunch (Apr 7, 2014)

Al, I think I've decided that if this one goes well, I'm going to call the local tree removal and pest places and tell them I'm available for removals you might want to check into that. From what I hear it happens a lot around here.


----------



## Becky Jackson (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah, they might. If the log can be sealed up on bottom with a piece or two pieces butted up together of plywood or rigid board of some type, that would be best. Then shim it back up steady with the bricks. i'm sure you can figure it out, you seem very resourceful!


----------



## JClaunch (Apr 7, 2014)

Anyone have a guess as to what breed of bee these may primarily be?


----------



## Becky Jackson (Jun 7, 2013)

They have the nice light colored striping of Italian honeybees.


----------

